# New way of going after Channels (for next year)



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, let me throw this out there. Give me some feedback.

I love using ultra light gear at times, but the last couple of years I havent been able to do so, since I got into 'cattin. I have been throwing around the idea all weekend of doing a little something diff next year. I am thinking of targeting 'catts using the lightest tackle I can. I'm talking using 6lb mono w/ 5'6-6 ft rods. I would be able to do what I love ('cattin) but add a enw twist w/ the light tackle.

Now my Q's to the big catters is that would I be doing what the Muskie guys talk about, & put too much strain on the fish, & lead the fish to death? If so, I will scratch my idea. I figured its be a blast targeting 8-10 lb channels w/ 6 lb test.

Then again, Its just an idea I will probally let it die after this weekend, it sees thats the way my ideas go.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

H2O, I know that catfish are pretty dog on tough and can take a pretty good beatin and still pull through but I would have to say it would be more harmful to use light tackle. Just my opinion.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Do what I do at times. Spool a nice open face reel with about 8-10 pound test on an average rod. Carry yourself a couple dozen nightcrawlers and some hooks and split shots. Wade the smaller rivers and streams throwing just a crawler in the ripples with a small split shot above. BAM !!! 99 pecernt of the time you will get channel cats, nothing giant, but always a good fight. You also will get a few drum,carp, suckers, bass, etc. etc. I love this way of fishin  CATKING


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mellon

Targetting cats on light tackle is a good idea. The ordeal may be harder on you than it is on catfish. Properly handled cats will survive to fight another day. The fight alone will not kill them. 

Musky and striper both build up high lactic acid contents in their bloodstreams and often die after release in warmer water.

Be prepared to lose cats until you get proficient at handling them with lighter gear.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Robby, Yeap I will also prepared to loose some rods. I really like to "g" seriees Ultra Lights from Bass Pro. They usually are $30.00, right now they are $19.99 , I already have a couple. I figured that I'll probally break a couple or a few, or a few dozen etc....!!!! 

My main conern was the stress it would cause the fish. I just may put this idea to test! I think it would be great fun catching 16 inch channells all day long on ultra lights!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, I am sure it would be a blast, I caught a 8-lb channel once on 4-lb test, that was alot of fun!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

brian you have to hook the cats before they break the rods...lol
sorry man i couldn't help it


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, I am thinking we shold go after Carp and Bluegills for now on.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack,

I took my wife & the twins out on sunday, mainly for channels @ my normal spot on the GMR but there were tons of carp jumping, only had a real small piece of dough ball, put it on & Jenny caught a small carp. we ahd to cut it short due to screaming kids. but man, I tell ya, I'll be hitting that spot more for carp.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

H2O, I fish Findley S.P. every weekend. There is nothing more fun than fighting a 7 lb cat on 4 lb test. Have done it several times already this summer. I will also say, there is nothing tougher and more resilient than a catfish. Especially a big channel. I put one on a stringer and forgot to put it in the water. An hour later, I heard a plunk and he wiggled himself back into the water. He was the only one I caught so I ended up releasing him without a problem.

P.S. Before it gets started--No, I'm not sure if it was a boy- I'm just callin' it a he!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, you will catch a huge Flat if you switsh to ultra lite cattin!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That would be my luck, lock into a 40+ & break my rod & everything!

Well I decided that its time to get the boat ready, Jack are you comming? I am going to take control of the boat & try to catch some in the GMR out of it. I've gotta do something, but I will be able to fish the GMR out of the baot in October @ this rate. The ramp we use is still closed due to high water.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I forgot about da boat thingy, if I can get time off I will come.


----------

